# Aquarium Sealers?



## Adam Aquaponic (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering what kind of sealer/silicon is used for the inside of tanks?

thanks, 

Adam


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Normally, an acetic acid cure pure silicone such as GE Silicone I. I just bought a 3 pack of Home Hardware brand tubes for $10. It is labeled aquarium safe.


----------



## Adam Aquaponic (Nov 18, 2010)

thanks Bill!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Keep in mind that anything that says "Kitchen and Bath" is a nono.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Bondaflex Sil 100 GP


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Does GE still make aquarium safe silicon?
Anything with mildew resistence is bad for fish. That's what you have to watch out for with the GE silicon.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Does GE still make aquarium safe silicon?
> Anything with mildew resistence is bad for fish. That's what you have to watch out for with the GE silicon.


The GE Silicone I is still safe for aquariums. GE silicone II is not.


----------



## Adam Aquaponic (Nov 18, 2010)

i just picked some up at HH.. its cool that they label it 'aquarium safe'


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The Rona house brand is also aquarium safe.


----------



## dynamite07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Just a heads up for future reference I saw that Big Als has a silicone made specifically for aquariums. I believe it was 12.99 for a fairly large sized tube.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

dynamite07 said:


> Just a heads up for future reference I saw that Big Als has a silicone made specifically for aquariums. I believe it was 12.99 for a fairly large sized tube.


The pricing at hardware stores is much more competitive


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

At $3.99 it is definitely more than competitive.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Silicone 1 GE is what I use. I usually buy the toothpaste sized tubes for ease of use. (blue tube)


----------

